# Remote Options for 2nd TV with Single Tuner Receiver



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

I've searched through the threads and have found references to DuoDVR receiver and how TV2 remote can be used for 2nd tv for DVR in Single Mode, but outputting via component or composite to 2nd tv. I basically want to do the same thing but with a 211k. Since it's not a duo receiver, I wasn't sure how this could work. I know the 211k will output on the other connections concurrently, but I'm not sure which remote to go with on TV2. Is a IR extender device my only option? The 2nd tv is a couple of rooms away from where the 211 is located. . If IR extender is the only option, any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/accessories/default.aspx - 
look for IR-to-UHF pro Upgrade Kit - $39


----------



## SMinHD (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks man. How the heck did I miss that one?


----------

